

Ask HN: What project management software/service are you using? - 1986v

In short, I am looking for pros and cons to software that you have tried or use to help find a solution to my needs.  I feel like I have gone through a plethora of software to find what I need all to find out it just does not work right or I cannot justify the expense due to the lack of offerings.<p>I currently use Highrise for my own personal CRM, and I like it.  I also use Basecamp for projects, I almost love it.  The problem is, Highrise does not have an app and the two are not one.  I would love to have a provider that has everything in one, and preferably in app format as I need notifications for staff working on projects.<p>Other services I have tried consist of Podio (too clunky), Zoho (borderline too complicated and lacks features for PM), vTiget (just did not work) and Insightly (nothing seems to sync up for tasks).<p>I have a team of 7 who all work remote with tasks ranging from dev to social media.  Some of the projects will last for years (contracts) and some last just until they are complete.  Hopefully from what others share I will be able to find a single solution!
======
n0body
at $work we're using redmine, it's not great, but it works and does 99% of
everything we need.

for personal projects, i use trac, because it's easy to setup and works,
although again it's not great. especially so if there's a team of people using
it instead of 1.

my personal favourite would be bugzilla, although it's a pita to set up, and
doesn't have repo integration (or didn't last time i looked) which is a shame.

i've also used basecamp before, was not a fan.

the thing to remember is, all project management stuff sucks, so find
something that does most of what you want and work around the bits it doesn't
do

~~~
swah
We also use redmine at work and I swear I could write something better in a
week with modern frameworks (react etc). But I never did so...

------
BWStearns
Been using Taiga for a couple of months and I'm a fan, still in beta but it's
open source and it's certainly hit a usable level. Hated most other pm
software.

------
hackertoolbox
Hope this helps the discussion:
[http://www.hackertoolbox.com/tags/project%20management](http://www.hackertoolbox.com/tags/project%20management)

~~~
1986v
This is nice. I was introduced to "Producteev" by Jive yesterday, it seems to
fit the bill (for me).

------
junto
I personally use Trello. Two of my clients use JIRA.

I actually like both. They both are targeted at the Agile crowd, but you can
use them however you want, as far as I can see.

------
sergiotapia
Taiga. It has everything JIRA has and is 100% free.

